# [Split] Auction Discussion



## mikho (Jul 6, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> BOOM SUCK IT!


Why are everyone bidding already? It's only driving the price up way more. The auction ends on Monday. Not today.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 6, 2013)

mikho said:


> Why are everyone bidding already? It's only driving the price up way more. The auction ends on Monday. Not today.


 

Because I feel like it?


----------



## mikho (Jul 6, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Because I feel like it?


You do as you like... I'm curious why people bid already, increasing the price when the buyer would benefit more if the price is lower?


----------



## BlueVM (Jul 6, 2013)

@mikho - No offence, but I personally would prever if the auction at least for to $60 a month...


----------



## mikho (Jul 7, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @mikho - No offence, but I personally would prever if the auction at least for to $60 a month...


I understand that as you are the SELLER, I was asking my questio from a BUYERS point of view. 

The specs sounds great and I do hope that you get what you need for it to at least break even (even make some money).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 7, 2013)

These topics have been split from the Dedicated Server Auction here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1061-bluevm-amazing-server-deals-buffalo-ny-colo-crossing-8-core-16-thread-from-95-a-month-auction-inside/

I split this from there to keep that auction thread on topic while at the same time allowing for this topic to continue discussion.


----------



## perennate (Jul 7, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> These topics have been split from the Dedicated Server Auction here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1061-bluevm-amazing-server-deals-buffalo-ny-colo-crossing-8-core-16-thread-from-95-a-month-auction-inside/
> 
> I split this from there to keep that auction thread on topic while at the same time allowing for this topic to continue discussion.


Cool story bro.


----------

